# I rent car from Uber. Can I use instant pay?



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Since my own car that I used for Lyft is being fixed, I went to one of those Enterprise locations that works with Uber and rented a car . Enterprise told me they will take money directly from uber every Thursday , so to make sure I drive enough $$$ so they can charge my Uber account . 
I read somewhere on the Uber blog that if I use "vehicle solution" with them, I can not use instant pay . However I was approved for a GoBank debit card and should get it shortly in the mail.
Does any of you who rents a car from Uber and used instant pay? 
One of the reasons I drove exclusively for Lyft is instant pay there. I like renting option with uber now very much and would switch completely if I could cash out instantly.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Wouldn't buying a new car be cheaper?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If something breaks - you have to fix it on your own. Right before my car broke down, I spent $1000 on new tires and new brakes. Since I am renting, stuff like that is taking care of by Enterprise rent a car .
I just saw an advertising for another company Evercar- they supposedly rent you out a hybrid for uber AND Lyft with all needed paperwork. Need to check them out because Enterprise gives you a new but gas wasteful car. I spend around $25 on gas to make $150


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

7Miles said:


> If something breaks - you have to fix it on your own. Right before my car broke down, I spent $1000 on new tires and new brakes. Since I am renting, stuff like that is taking care of by Enterprise rent a car .
> I just saw an advertising for another company Evercar- they supposedly rent you out a hybrid for uber AND Lyft with all needed paperwork. Need to check them out because Enterprise gives you a new but gas wasteful car. I spend around $25 on gas to make $150


And what do you pay enterprise for the car?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

From what I've read when you do the rent a car option you are no longer eligible for any other promotions whatsoever. However you should be able to still do instant pay. 

My advice, if you can't afford a car, is to go nuts with hours worked to enable you to save up to put a down payment to buy a used car.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Get out of that lease as soon as you can. You will dig yourself a deep hole.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

gofry said:


> Get out of that lease as soon as you can. You will dig yourself a deep hole.


It's not a lease. I rent car from Enterprise and can return any time . They take money for the car from my paycheck. I got first pay stub and it looks good to me. Because of the bonus program, my bonus from Uber paid for my car and I still got $1000 paycheck after all the fees. 0 miles on my car . And I even have insurance from enterprise, even so with a very high deductible .
But instant pay not available for vehicle solution customers like me 
Btw, there is a huge difference between leasing a car and renting it. Just like you rent a car to go to Las Vegas for example, you just use it short term, maintenance like oil change or tires or broken engine is not your problem. They have to give you a new one if this one brakes. However if you lease it, you have to fix it and also sign a 2 year contract I believe.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

7Miles said:


> It's not a lease. I rent car from Enterprise and can return any time . They take money for the car from my paycheck. I got first pay stub and it looks good to me. Because of the bonus program, my bonus from Uber paid for my car and I still got $1000 paycheck after all the fees. 0 miles on my car . And I even have insurance from enterprise, even so with a very high deductible .
> But instant pay not available for vehicle solution customers like me
> Btw, there is a huge difference between leasing a car and renting it. Just like you rent a car to go to Las Vegas for example, you just use it short term, maintenance like oil change or tires or broken engine is not your problem. They have to give you a new one if this one brakes. However if you lease it, you have to fix it and also sign a 2 year contract I believe.


Instant pay through Gobank is garbage. All you have to do is read some of the complaints online: Money being withheld for no reason, Uber sends you to GoBank and GoBank sends you to Uber or no longer answers ... If you want a reliable way to get your money daily, the best way to go is with DailyPay.
They're legit... Your money is always deposited to your checking on time and their customer service is very responsive.
They charge 99 cents for up to $ 150.00
If you wanna try them free for 2 weeks, here's a link:
https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers?ref=xaeac66


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Cocobird said:


> Wouldn't buying a new car be cheaper?


A lot cheaper


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

FARIS said:


> A lot cheaper


Yes, renting a car is expensive. Around $250 per week. Or $1000 per month.
But I think it's worth it.
Since I was in accident and my car was totaled I appreciate not using my own car now a lot.
There are several strategies to use Uber depends on your ful/part time status and many other factors. But I agree, I would not sign a lease with Uber .


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Yes, renting a car is expensive. Around $250 per week. Or $1000 per month.
> But I think it's worth it.
> Since I was in accident and my car was totaled I appreciate not using my own car now a lot.
> There are several strategies to use Uber depends on your ful/part time status and many other factors. But I agree, I would not sign a lease with Uber .


I wonder why you just didnt take a rest untill ur car is fixed


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

FARIS said:


> I wonder why you just didnt take a rest untill ur car is fixed


A fool and his money


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

7Miles said:


> It's not a lease. I rent car from Enterprise and can return any time .


Then return it as quickly as possible. There's no way you'll make any money going $1000 in the hole per month.


----------



## Jab tv (Jul 2, 2017)

7Miles said:


> It's not a lease. I rent car from Enterprise and can return any time . They take money for the car from my paycheck. I got first pay stub and it looks good to me. Because of the bonus program, my bonus from Uber paid for my car and I still got $1000 paycheck after all the fees. 0 miles on my car . And I even have insurance from enterprise, even so with a very high deductible .
> But instant pay not available for vehicle solution customers like me
> Btw, there is a huge difference between leasing a car and renting it. Just like you rent a car to go to Las Vegas for example, you just use it short term, maintenance like oil change or tires or broken engine is not your problem. They have to give you a new one if this one brakes. However if you lease it, you have to fix it and also sign a 2 year contract I believe.


So here's my question: can you use the uber go bank debit card for a car rental ?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow , that was an old topic .
Anyways , I rent from Lyft now and figured out a way to get instant cash. That has (or UberEATS) nothing to do with Lyft . It would be crazy to rent from Lyft and deliver food for UberEATS for instant cash to pay for gas . That would be outrageous!


----------

